# Forza motorsport 7



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Is out October 3rd apparently. Definitely coming to Xbox, I am unsure about PC.

Over 700 cars, including Porsche this time.


----------



## Joshr1989 (May 16, 2015)

Said windows 10 at the end of the advert so I'd say PC is getting a copy. Microsoft are releasing all exclusives for PC through the windows store I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds good. Just hope we have Ruf again this time. Miss my RGT-8.

In the meantime here are some Forza Horizon 3 screenies:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Those photos are ridiculous! Nice work. I'm tempted by the Xbox one x just for Forza 7 and horizon 3 lol

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would point out the best ones are not mine, I just half inched them off the Forza hub which is loaded with jaw dropping stuff. The acid green 918 is mine.


----------



## ElliottHorwood (May 25, 2017)

It will be an xbox play anywhere, forza horizon 3 was the same. If you buy the game either on xbox or pc you get option to play on both. After playing horizon 3 on the xbox then switching to pc, i dont think i would ever play another forza title on the xbox


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

iv just swapped my ps4 for an xbox one so i can play forza


----------

